# Look what the cat dragged in....



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Figured I'd post a pic of it since I finally got it.

My "Porno Polyps".


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Cool! Nice looking weed.  I got rid of mine before it took over my tank. Same for my GSP's. All gone. Now to get that blasted encrusting gorgonia.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Oooh, porn!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Heh. Its only been three days since I put the frag in. I have noticed my Anthelia has multiplied 600% in 2 months but I have a longer polyped version that has not grown as much. Just starting to show buds. (And found another aiptasia today too  )


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

I have had mine for about a month and its already growing rapidly


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

looks good damon, just keep it isolated and xenia is a great addition.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There are some corals you have to have to keep the better half happy..........

Its a neat little lps though. Looking for more variety though. Maybe some acorapora.......

My gsp is growing rapidly, to the point its starting to kill of some of my buttons. Going to have to move it. Still a good sign of a healthy tank so I'm not too upset............yet.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Damon said:


> There are some corals you have to have to keep the better half happy..........


Jeez, I have a college degree in broadcasting and even I got tounge tied on that sentance. LOL


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Damon said:


> Its a neat little lps though. Looking for more variety though. Maybe some acorapora.......


LPS?? Xenia?? Uhhh, Nope. Xenia is a softie.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

if you're looking to get rid of xenia, send it my way.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yep, xenia and gsp are softies, and also they both flourish in a dirty tank, so dont take that as a sign that your tank can easily support sps, usually if a tank is set up for sps, xenia doesnt do well at all.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

So far I couldn't say whether the tank is sps, lps, softies or what. I have more softies than anything. My torch and candycane seem to be thriving though. Tank isn't dirty but is still maturing. The diatoms just cleared up today. It was a mature tank until I upgraded from 55 to 75.


----------

